# my 8 week old almost weaned baby died this morning,



## Archie (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, Im new to forums so my apologies if I put a question in the wrong place. I would appreciate any advice about what may have caused my little cockatiel to pass away suddenly. He's 8 weeks old and was pecking at small seeds and had moved from spoon feeds to eating mushed pellets and egg and biscuit on his own. He was doing really well, I thought. The only difference I notices was last night his droppings were dark. Im fairly new to hand feeding but have not had any problems with previous babies. Did I do something wrong or was this inevitable?


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Is it possible she picked up something she found and ate and it caused bleeding in the intestines? Maybe somebody would have more ideas.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dark droppings often indicate not eating... its possible that he wasnt eating enough and starved. sometimes newly weaned birds still need feedings, even if it appears they are eating on their own. he may not have gotten enough to eat and starved


----------



## Archie (Sep 18, 2012)

I was worried when he started eating on his own that he might not eat enough but I felt his crop after each feed and it felt full. Could he have hurt himself when he was flying or when he landed?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it is a possibility. was he hurt when he landed? like did he thud to the ground or hit too hard? how was he acting before hand?

the only surefire way you will know how he died would be to get a necropsy done at the vet


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't offer advice, i just wanted to say i'm sorry to hear about your baby bird


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

When young birds die suddenly, it's also a possibility that they may have had a genetic defect which prevented their organs from working properly. Like Casey said, unfortunately there's no sure way to know unless you have a necropsy done. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

I also offer my deepest condolences


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

